# Matthew took down neighborhood Eucalyptus.



## Blueglass (Oct 17, 2016)

A bit o bee's wing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 18, 2016)

I threw a little old clumpy Tru Oil on this thin cut off just to appreciate the view.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2016)

Man, that's pretty stuff! That's one I've never worked with, what are you planning to build? Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 18, 2016)

Make sure and seal this wood ASAP -- my experience is that it really cracks quickly when drying. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 18, 2016)

Yep Anchor Seal at the ready. @Tony I will have enough for a snare drum and cut more for sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 18, 2016)

@Nature Man I've sealed the ends but do you think I should seal the whole boards and the ends twice to really slow it down?


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 18, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> @Nature Man I've sealed the ends but do you think I should seal the whole boards and the ends twice to really slow it down?


Yep. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 18, 2016)

So I'm walking around the house with a super nice book matched set and my daughter says That is pretty I want that. I said do you want me to make something fancy or what are you thinking of? She said no I want want them cut in half just like that to look at. Had to wipe away a small tear because now I know I'm raising her right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## wood128 (Oct 19, 2016)

Les, guess what ? I just found a Eucalyptus tree that was cut in my neighborhood ( two blocks from me ) and I stopped this morning to pick up a piece. Both ends of the log are red with checks . The home owner said we can have as much as we want !! The large stump is still upright . So we have plenty of wood ......to last us 2 lifetimes !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 19, 2016)

@wood128 I grabbed a couple pieces for you. I have been splitting some wider than 7" . Oh and the checks don't go very deep on these logs.


----------



## wood128 (Oct 19, 2016)

Very good. Is it good drum making material ?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice find. Who is Matthew?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 19, 2016)

wood128 said:


> Very good. Is it good drum making material ?


It's hard and tightly grained, glues well, so I would think it would work well for a stave drum. But eucalyptus density can vary greatly with species, but much is harder than hard maple.


----------



## wood128 (Oct 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nice find. Who is Matthew?


Matthew was the BAD hurricane that recently battered the east coast . There are lots of trees down......and FEMA is paying a contractor $1000 a truck load to haul off the stuff .......then they grind it up into mulch and sell it back to the homeowners !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2016)

wood128 said:


> Matthew was the BAD hurricane that recently battered the east coast . There are lots of trees down......and FEMA is paying a contractor $1000 a truck load to haul off the stuff .......then they grind it up into mulch and sell it back to the homeowners !!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm setting aside enough for 1 nice snare. We will see how it dries. I'd really like the trunk for benches for my wife"s shop but I just can't get my hand on a decent chainsaw.


----------



## wood128 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a Poulon gas chainsaw , that won't start ........most likely the carb. needs cleaning. You are welcome to work on it and use it if you want to.I think the chain is about 16 inches.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 19, 2016)

wood128 said:


> Les, guess what ? I just found a Eucalyptus tree that was cut in my neighborhood ( two blocks from me ) and I stopped this morning to pick up a piece. Both ends of the log are red with checks . The home owner said we can have as much as we want !! The large stump is still upright . So we have plenty of wood ......to last us 2 lifetimes !!


Save all the scraps to burn in your fireplace, stove, etc. Eucalyptus burns super hot! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

